# SkidSteer Hard to start?



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a case 95XT 85hp cummins

I must crank it over 30-45 seconds for it to start. 

I would like to troubleshoot starting with the cheapest.

My first thought is to install a check valve in the fuel line to keep the fuel primed.

Does this seem logical?

Next is possibly glow plugs?

Any ideas?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

How old is it?
How many hours are on it?
How does it run when it starts?
Can you got full throttle after it warms up without chugging or "gasping". 
Does it only have the hard starts after it sits awhile or will it start hard each time?

The only reason i ask these questions is I had a similar problem. Mine ended up being bad fuel. the fuel had algae in it and plugged the fuel lines and filter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

icudoucme;1353140 said:


> How old is it?
> *Machine is a 2005*
> How many hours are on it?
> *2400 HRS*
> ...


Will post video clip tommorow


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I doubt It's a fuel seepage from prime as that may require bleeding to start. More than likely a bad pre- heater.(glowplug)


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our's did the same thing last season and it was glow plugs, now even left out in 10 degree temps. it fires right up. They went through the fuel loosing its prime etc. but again ended up being glow plugs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

I think Im going to do new fuel filters and new glow plugs and see how that works.

Anyone know if these machines come with a block heater? I havent seen one yet but havent really looked


----------



## jsyl7 (Feb 13, 2011)

some machienes come standard with the block heaters if there sold in areas where the temp gets cold, but the bobcat i used last winter did not and i encountered the same problem as you.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Most times it's just one of the glow plugs. Easy to test, Remove and hook to a battery, put the end on a chunk of wood to see the end smoke. (Do not hold it.) No smokey no workey.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

All so drain the separator. We have a 320 that did that called the dealer and ne told us to put a code in on the dash bord it was 0000
it. Might be a diffrent code for your loader. All so to hand prime it the pump is on top of tje separator just push it down and up.
all how dirty is the tank? It my need a good cleaning I know on some loaders on the in take line in the tank there is a small filter check that as well hope that helps


Dave


----------

